# NAS charley pier



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

went out yesterday afternoon a caught a bunch of trash from 6 pm til around 11 then my shark rod with half a skipjackstarted singin 

fought it for about 15 minutes n got it to the net 

sry for the dark pic, was taken from my cell










red was 42 inchs.. scale said 24 pounds but it felt like more.. doc i think ur scales a lil on the light side


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

That sounds like a good red fish. But wheres that pier at.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

its onboard pensacola NAS.. across the bay from ft pickens


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought that Charlie Pier on the NAS was only opened on certain events during the year. Is it now open 24/7???


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

its open on friday nites from 6 pm til midnight n saturday 6 am til midnight only


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

If its open every friday and saturday why do they only advertise it for certain weekends? They only post it on the sign on the way in from the front gate once or twice a month with very spacific dates. Just noticed it this morning on the way in.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i honestly cant answer that question but i usually go every weekend n its always open


----------



## dhull13124 (Aug 10, 2009)

Depending on who is "hosting" the pier that night or day you might see advertisement. The Marine Corps Ball association has it this Friday night 6- midnight. The base really has nothing to do with it, its only used for fundraising so donations are asked. The schedule for the remainder of the summer should be that Friday nights are all open and Saturdays mornings with some Sat nights are open. They are now starting to do some sundays also, but not sure which ones. Hope this helps. I've found that live shrimp and cut Ladyfish have worked good.


----------



## hnfite (Mar 3, 2009)

scale on the light side are serious? yea it was a very B-E-A-utiful fish but all i can give you bud is 24 pounds. the scale works bud, tested it before i sent you this running my mouth. wish you could have got a better picture of it though, it was one of the better reds i have seen . . . Doc


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fisherman measure with their eyes not with tools. You should know that Doc oke


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Must have been a skinny red. I caught one right at 36" and it was 25lbs. Nice red regardless. Oh and before anyone trys to call me out, I do have pics to prove in my gallery....lol with scale in hand.....hahaha.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

> *konz (8/13/2009)*Must have been a skinny red. I caught one right at 36" and it was 25lbs. Nice red regardless. Oh and before anyone trys to call me out, I do have pics to prove in my gallery....lol with scale in hand.....hahaha.


Konz, is that a picture of it in your avatar?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Must have been one of them there Crack Reds!! LOL


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Spanish_Mackman (8/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (8/13/2009)*Must have been a skinny red. I caught one right at 36" and it was 25lbs. Nice red regardless. Oh and before anyone trys to call me out, I do have pics to prove in my gallery....lol with scale in hand.....hahaha.
> ...


Nah the one in my avatar was one of several keepers I caught in one day. My best day of red fishn' as far as keepers are concerened. The one I'm speaking of is in my gallery. You'll see me and my cousin with the fish on a scale between us. It was my first bull red, caught on 10lb line. My Cousin netted it for me so it was a team effort. It was a 50lb scale and if you look close enough you'll see the needle pointing strait down (25lbs)


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *snatch it (8/14/2009)*Must have been one of them there Crack Reds!! LOL


nah it wasnt a crack fish, it had a good lil gut on it


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

how do you get on this pier if its on the navy base


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

You gotta be either active duty military, retired military, DOD, have some sort of business that allows you to get on base, or u just live on base like me


----------



## garneroutlaw (Sep 28, 2009)

Caught a pissed off Octopus and some spiny weird looking fish out there this weekend. Fishing has been pretty slow around NAS the past week or so. A few people were catching sub legal snapper and grouper on fri/sat. Anyone go out there today before it rained? If so was anyone catching anything? I've noticed the mullet are really running around NAS this week - more than I've seen them ever. if that means anything?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know what your talking about man but I have been slaying them out there, I have been catching tons of legal black snapper and specs from the seawall not to mention the bunch of reds, grouper,shark and red snapper that have been being caught off of the pier


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

like the huge shark that whooped my ass?


----------



## evolve (Oct 10, 2009)

how do you get there from the front gate?


----------

